# A few random pics



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 3, 2015)

Just a few pics from a few weeks ago 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## umbra (Aug 3, 2015)

nice one


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 3, 2015)

Number 2 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks umbra 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 3, 2015)

No idea why that's happening! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice plants, but i don't know how much longer i can type standing on my head.   That top shot is nice!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks now all I have to do is figure out how to rotate them and I'm laughing


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 11, 2015)

Sweet tooth auto from barneys is nearly ready!! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Aug 12, 2015)

Beautiful...


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks mr cane!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2015)

Your messen with my Buzz damnt. im looking all sideways and ****. Stop it.:stuff-1125699181_i_

oh and awesome buds..


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks hopper . Ye I know , i don't know why it does that to me . Sme come out right way up and some rotate randomly


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 17, 2015)

This is a mother I've had for a year . Around 80-100 clones taken and its still happy to jus keep on truckin! It's northern lights. Lighter for scale 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 21, 2015)

A friends clone nl, that's been outside / greenhouse since March 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 26, 2015)

Today's work done all repotted and new ones in the ground!


----------



## Koosh (Aug 31, 2015)

Lookin tasty! wish i had the skill to grow babies like that.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 2, 2015)

Outside blueberry 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 2, 2015)

Post #14 came from post # 13!!!


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 7, 2015)

Looking great, Sticky!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2015)

Man,,you need to figure that damn camera out Bro,,yur killing me. LOL
Nice Land Scaping.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2015)

Man,,you need to figure that damn camera out Bro,,yur killing me. LOL
Nice Land Scaping.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks wh. It's all good I have it sorted now . Haven't posted on this thread since I figured out how to get em right way up!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2015)

Cool. Lol


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 19, 2015)

Random root ball 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 19, 2015)

Northern lights auto 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 19, 2015)

Blueberry auto from outside . Sooooo many trichs 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 19, 2015)

60x loupe shot 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Sep 19, 2015)

Looking good sweets!


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 19, 2015)

Looking good!  NL is stretching quite a bit.  Will she go into something bigger?


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks lads! Oh Ye she'll get nice and fat! That's her final height she's all done goin up not its time for outward motion! Can't wait. I'll keep yas updated!


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 20, 2015)

Custom drying playstaion 4 ( it over heats so now I use it to dry some bud) it loves upside down and has a backup fan and a wooly hat air filter 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Sep 20, 2015)

has that plant been topped or fimmed?


----------



## mrcane (Sep 20, 2015)

Looking Sweet.......


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 20, 2015)

Gooch it's an auto no fim or topping they don't like it.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

Clone idea I had hope it works 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Sep 28, 2015)

whats the experiment? the size of the clone. the bucket, the cover?


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

All of the above , I've never had much luck cloning in soil but I've read a bit over the last while and said I'd have another bash.


----------



## Gooch (Sep 28, 2015)

so you took a cutting and just stuck it in dirt?What is the process you used, I could see maybe trying something like coco coir and take a cutting and get it well rooted then taking the coco coir straight into the dirt


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

No I did it properly , cut put in water cut again at 45 under water , scraped top layer , into the clonex then into the medium,it's coco & peat  this is how I clone but only about 40 %  success, I'm trying to improve that, I'm also gonna try oasis cubes and see if I get better numbers .


----------



## Gooch (Sep 28, 2015)

I wish i could do dirt, but as my sig says the only thing i can do with dirt is get dirty, I need the hydro cause its simple straight forward, even working through problems and cloning is super easy well i havnt done it but im about to and use rockwool. 
Looks like you are doing it the right way except when its in the cococoir you are feeding it nutes right? but then when it goes into the dirt do you remove the cococoir or do you plant it with the coco?


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 28, 2015)

It depends I've put rooted clones into loads of different mediums ( including the ground ) and never had problems , and yes I do feed , try one in dirt , you never know you might like it dirty !


----------



## Gooch (Sep 29, 2015)

O i have tried dirt and each time i fail, some having nothing to do with dirt some having to do with choice of dirt. I need it simplified and straightforward and hopefully hydro is the answer for my knuckleheadedness


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2015)

Dirt grower unite~


----------



## golfer420 (Sep 29, 2015)

I've only done soil.  Due to the higher impact of errors in hydro, I think I would spend too much time checking EC, PH, PPM, etc - let alone the other factors we all deal with - light, humidity, temps.

However, I think those hydro set ups can grow many great little plants in a small area.

For me, I'm sticking to soil and doing 1 or 2 at a time.


----------



## Gooch (Sep 29, 2015)

I wish i had the patience and understanding to grow in dirt. 
There is no higher impact of errors with hydro, actually its the opposite, errors can be corrected quickly, whenever i screw up in dirt its over at least for me. I screwed up bigtime in this hydro run and its already recovered significantly, I only pay attention to the ph, and ec/ppm temp and humidity are no problem. I need indoor so i can have it year round, i am considering doing an outside grow next year at least 1 plant


----------



## mrcane (Oct 6, 2015)

I Love to grow things, Anything & I LOVE digging in the dirt, Am new to growing MJ But I will keep it in the dirt.. Was back home visiting and was over a buddy's,he was topping a plant, cut the top off ,stuck it directly in dirt and the sucker took off..


----------

